# dumbo or stander



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

how can you tell if baby rats have dumbo or stander ears right now they all look kind of large


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

The big difference is that standard ears sit on top of the head and dumbo ears sit on the side of the rat. I'll show you the difference on my hairless.

This was Molly, my dumbo hairless rat.


This is V, he is a standard hairless rat.


I'm not sure how old your babies are, but here are two pictures of Toast when he was very little. He is a standard eared rat.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

There about 3 weeks I'm not sure who is the father it was an oops litter and well all the ears are kind of huge I was just wondering about the postion

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Dumbo babies are really easy to tell apart from standard eared at three weeks. This is Pastoolio at three weeks old after I picked him up from the breeder. His father is a dumbo and his mother is a standard eared. He is a standard eared rat, but he has slightly larger ears then Toast does.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Ill probably add some pics so people.have an idea 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

That sounds like a good idea. Dumbo is a recessive gene and standard is a dominant gene. In order for the dumbo gene to show a rat would have to have two copies of the gene, however, in order for standard to show a rat only needs one copy of the gene.

So if your male rat had dumbo ears his genes would be dd.
If your female rat had standard ears her genes would either be Sd or SS.

The babies would then be either all Sd if mom had the SS genes. If mom had Sd genes then the babies would be Sd and dd. 

S= standard
d= dumbo


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Genetics are awesome lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol, yes they are. They're not just awesome for looks though. I think they're also amazing when it comes to determining where certain genes and genetic defects came from and how to keep certain defects out of future gene pools.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Right my friend tried to tell me she's a breeder so she's always on top of what genetics her rats have I didn't get it at all sighs but I'm glad some breeders do know it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I might not know what I'm talking about since I have no experience breeding. . . but from looking at photos, it seems that you can tell ear type on a baby rat from the position of the ear - dumbo ears tilt downwards and standard ears tilt upwards. Anyone want to chime in on this?


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

The problem I have is some look standard bit are kind of huge and slight rounded 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Here's a pic of what I mean 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

That is a standard right there


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay I was trying to figure out they look kind of large though I dunno how they got large ears

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Rats can have different sized ears. For instance, Toast has really tiny ears compared to Pastoolio.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Its just cute to see a baby with a tiny head have huge ears and I feel bad when I laugh about it lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol. The way I look at is kind of like this. As human beings our hands and feet grow before the rest of our body does. So think of it as a rat's ears grow before the rest of their body catches up. Take lots of pictures, you'll want to remember them in every stage of life. =P


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I try to take loads of pictures but they know and they move before I snap it lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

